# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  كيف تعتني بشعرك؟؟

## mylife079

الشعر الجاف

يغسل الشعر الجاف بالشامبو الخاص بالشعر الجاف بمعدل مرتين ألى ثلاثة مرات أسبوعيا وفي حالة الرغبة في غسل الشعر بمعدل يزيد على ذلك يستخدم شامبو خفيف المفعول. 

يعمل للشعر علاج مكثف بالبلسم مرة واحدة اسبوعيا ،أي يستخدم بلسم قوي المفعول بالإضافة لغسل الشعر أو يعمل حمام زيت ياستخدام أح الزيوت المناسبة مثل زيت الزيتون ثم يلف الشعر فوطة دافئة لمدة نصف ساعة 

يفضل أن يترك الشعر ليجف بصورة تلقائية دون استخدام السشوار وفي حالة استخدامه يجب استخدامه على مسافة بعيدة نسبيا وتشغيله بحرارة منخفضة 

استخدام العلاجات الكيمائية مثل تفتيح لون الشعر وعمل البرماننت خاصة في المنزل قد يزيد من جفاف الشعر. 

يجب عدم الإفراط في تعريض الشعر لأشعة الشمس وتغطيته عند التعرض للشمس لفترات طويلة. 

يجب الإهتمام بتناول قدر وفير من البروتينات على وجه الخصوص مثل المتواجدة في الأسماك والدجاج والمكسران. 

يجب الإهتمام بعمل تدليك لفروة الراس بأطراف الأصابع -بصورة منتظمة- سواء عند غسيل الشعر أوتمشيطه لأهمية الدلك في تنشيط الدورة الدموية بفروة الرأس وكذلك الغدد الدهنية بها المفرزة للزيت الطبيعي الملين للشعر . 



الشعر المختلط

وهو الذي يجمع بين زيادة الدهون بفروة الرأس وقلة الدهون بالأطراف أي يكون دهنيا من اعلى وجافا من اسفل

استخدام الفرشاة بلا من المشط قدر المستطاع 

يراعى وضع كمية الشامبو أثناء غسل الشعر ودعكها بفروة الرأس فقط بحيث تنظف أطراف الشعر بكمية الشامبو القليلة التي تسيل على الأطراف أثناء تنظيف فروة الرأس. 

يفضل التنويع في نوع الشامبو فيستخدم شامبو للشعر الجاف وشامبو للشعر الدهني بالتناوب. 

يستخدم البلسم فقط على أطراف الشعر. 

يجب العناية بتهذيب السعر وقص الشعر من الأطراف كل حوالي ستة اسابيع بإنتظام. 


الشعر العادي

استمري في عنايتك العادية بالشعر طالما انه عادي لا هو جاف ولا دهني مع مراعاة تهذيب أطرافه باستمرار. 

استعملي بلسما بنتظام للأطراف على وجه الخصوص لحمايتها من التقصف خاصة في حالة الشعر الطويل. 

احذري تماما من تعريض شعرك لأي علاجات (مثا الكي والتجعيد) فقد تحوله إلى شعر جاف سريع التقصف. 



نصائح لأنواع الشعر 

طريقه حمام الزيت الطبيعي:
ضعي في شعرك زيت خروع..او كريم خاص بحمام الزيت باالفواكهه..او باالثوم...او زيت صبار...واحذري زيت الزيتون لشعرك..لأنه يؤذية حتى تلاحظين لا يعطين نتيجه جيدة زيت الزيتون..يجفف الشعر وينفشه ويجعله خفيف.. حطي الماء في قدر لتغلي على النار قربي من بخار القدر وفي راسك طبعا الزيت او الكريم...وخلي البخار يصقع بشعرك..كله حاولي تقربين من القدر قدر استطاعتك...لمده ربع ساعه او عشر دقايق 

نصيحـه للشعـر المموج:
عندما تستحمي..اخلطي بيضه مع شامبوك...واغسلي فيه شعرك.ثم قومي بغسلة مرة أخرى 
هذه الخلطه تعطي للشعر لمعان وحيوية ومكوناتها متوفره .... 
يخلط في نسب متساوية مايلي(عسل، زيت زيتون ،بيض)وتوضع على الشعرمدة ليلة ثم يغسل بالصابون زيت الزيتون

تدليك لفروة الراس 
اذا اردت المحافظة على شعرك 
فعليكي بالزيوت الطبيعية مثل(زيت الزيتون ـ زيت الخروع ـ زيت الذرة)
وتستعمل كالاتي
فنجان قهوة من زيت الزيتون او الخروع او الذرة يدفا الزيت ويدلك به فروة الراس تبلل منشفة بماء ساخن واعصريها جيدا وضعيها على راسك وكرري هذه العملية ست مرات.
ـ يمكن استعمال صفار ثلاث بيضات ثم تزال بماء فاتر ثم تنظف بالماء البارد 
مع قليل من الخل والليمون.
وممكن فرك الشعر بزيت اللوز جيدا وبعدها نخلط ثلاث ملاعق من المايونيز
وثلاث ملاعق لبن زبادي وتوضع على الراس ويوضع عليها منشفة ساخنة كرري العملية من اربع الى خمس مرات ويغسل الشعر بالماء الفاتر والشامبو

لشعر الدهني 
قومي بخلط زبادي مع ليمون وقليل من زيت الزيتون



( طرق طبيعية لجمال شعرك ) 


هاجس المرأة ومحط إلهام الشعراء، يصفه الكتاب والأدباء بأنه كستائر جميلة ويشبهونه 

بشلالات المياه الغزيرة وأحياناً بأغصان وفروع الأشجار حين تتدلى على صفحة النهر الوديع.

* لجمال شعرك يا سيدتي، نصائح وإراشادات مختارة هذه المرة من الأعشاب.
- فإذا كان شعرك دهنياً يفرك (ويشرّب أيضاً) بمستحلب أو غلي من ورق الأرقطيون: ملعقتان

صغيرتان لفنجان ماء.
- وإذا كان ناشفاً فمستحلب من إكليل الجبل (وزهرة العطاس): ملعقة صغيرة من ورق إكليل 

الجبل وزهره (وكذلك من زهرة العطاس) لفنجان ماء.
- أما إذا كان شعرك طبيعياً فيفرك بمستحلب قوامه خمس زهرات بابونج وملعقة صغيرة 

من ورق القراص في ليتر ماء.
- لكن إذا كان شعرك جافاً ومقصفاً، أضيفي إلى صفار بيضات ثلاث عند الخفق، ملعقة كبيرة من زيت الزيتون، تخفق هي أيضا مع الصفار، ثم أغسليه ونظيفه بالماء البارد.
* تلوين الشعر
- ومن الممكن تغيير لون الشعر بالأعشاب، فإذا أردته أسود على بعض احمرار فأعدي مستحلباً قويا من الشاي مع بصلة مبشورة، وإذا أردت شعرك أسود وحسب، إليك بالعفص، فهو إذا نقع في ماء وخل، أو إذا دق بالحناء سود الشعر.
وكان العرب الأقدمون يقولون لجعل الشعر أسود يغلى ورق السماق أو ورق البطم ويفرك الشعر بمائها كل يوم.
* تشقير الشعر
- تفرك فروة الرأس بماء قدره ليتر غليت فيه قبضتان من زهر البابونج، وهذا يقويه أيضاً، أو بماء قدره ليتر غلي فيه ثلاثون غراماً من القنطريون الصغير وهذا كغسول منق للبشرة.
ولتشقيره وتنعيمه يفرك بماء قدره ليتر غلي فيه زهر القندول (الفرك طبعاً دفعات).
* العناية بالشعر
-يمكن استعمال الصفار من ثلاث بيضات مخفوقة جيداً ليفرك بها الرأس بعض الوقت ثم تزال بالماء الفاتر أو الساخن، وبعد ذلك ينظف بالماء البارد مع قليل من الخل أو عصير الليمون الحامض، فيكتسب الشعر نعومة ولمعاناً.
* تنمية الشعر وتغذيته
-تمسح فروة الرأس مدة لا بأس بها وبلطف بواسطة غسول من مستحلب ورق الأرقطيون.
ملعقة صغيرة ونصف لليتر ماء أو مستحلب البابونج، خمس زهرات لليتر الماء أو مستحلب الهندباء البرية، ملعقة صغيرة ونصف لتير ماء، أو الفرك بماء غلي فيه زهرة البابونج وورق القراص وزهر إكليل الجبل وورقه بنسبة ملعقة صغيرة من كلٍ ليتر ماء، مع شرب مستحلب قوامه نصف ملعقة صغيرة من كلٍ من العناصر التالية في فنجان ماء إضافة: ورق المردكوش وزهرة ولبّ الغصن من الزيزفون الفرنجي وزهر القصعين وورق إكليل الجبل وزهره، وورق الزعتر البري القصير وزهره.
* منع تساقط الشعر
-تفرك فروة الرأس بعصير البصل أو بمنقوع قوامه ملعقة متوسطة من ورق القراص ومثلها من زهر القصعين وكذلك من ورق الغار أيضاً ومن عشبة الأرقطيون كلها في ليتر ماء، ويبقى النقع 24 ساعة، أو الفرك بماء قدره ليتر غليت فيه قبضة من الخبازة البرية، افركي مرتين في اليوم.
ولنمو الشعر عليك فركه بزيت الغار او زيت الخروع.
* قشرة الرأس
-يذرى بعض الملح الناعم جداً على الشعر وتدلك به الفروة برؤوس الأصابع، ثم ينظف بمشط دقيق الأسنان.
أو يسكب من خل التفاح في كوب ماء ليصبح مثلا ربعه ثم يضاف إلى الخل ضعفه ماء ويخض ويغمس المشط بالمزيج ويسرح به الشعر مرتين أو ثلاثاُ في اليوم، ولا سيما إذا أضيف لهذا المزيج بعض الملح الناعم.

----------


## باريسيا

*ياعيني 

هاد هو كافي ووافي 

يسلم هل الادين محمد 

كل الي بتستفيد من هل المعلومات بتدعيلك ان شاءالله*

----------


## mylife079

شكرا باريسيااااااااااااااا

على المرور

----------


## ابو ليث القرعان

انا شعري كثير بيتساقط شو علاجوا 



قربت اصير اصلع

----------


## باريسيا

> انا شعري كثير بيتساقط شو علاجوا 
> 
> 
> 
> قربت اصير اصلع


*بدي ارد على سؤالك انا بعد اذن محمد 

علاج تساقط الشعر 

اعرض نفسك على طبيب مختص ممكن يحدد حالتك ويلخص بالتالي

1))نظام غذائي خالي من السموم 
2))كميات رئيسيه من مختلف الفيتامينات 
3))علاج هرموني

أ)) الطرقه الرياضيه :.
~تحرير الرأس من اي شي يلتصق بالجمجم متل القبعات 
~تنشيط الدوره الدمويه بالحركة في منطقة الصدغين لانه بيكثر فيها الاورده الصدغيه والقفوية 
~ايجاد نوع من (الاثاره)في فروة الراس بينشط عملية النمو للشعره 


استخدم شامبوان يومين مع صابون حامض Antiseborrheique  acide
استعمل محلول ((ريرورسين ساليسيليه))
استخدم شامبو من البيض والزيت مرة بالاسبوع 
تناول فيتامين ((ب المركب B. Complex)) معروف انها حبوب خميرة بيرة المعروفه((عشر حبات يومياً))
او بشكل حبوب فيتامين كومبلكس المسماة ((بيكوزيم))ثلاث حبات يومياً 
استخدم محلول ((السيلفكرين)) ولازم تستعملها مع دل للمنبت الشعر مشان يتسرب العلاج الى مسمات فبصيلات الشعر وهيك تظمن ان الدم المغذا راحت للجذور وتنعشها وتقويها والحيلوله دون سقوط الشعره 
ويجب تطبيق هل العلاج لمدة جداً طويله لتتاكد من قدرة الرائس باحتفاض على الشعر*

----------


## mylife079

مشكورة باريسيا على جهودك 

اذنك معك

----------


## ابو ليث القرعان

> *بدي ارد على سؤالك انا بعد اذن محمد 
> 
> علاج تساقط الشعر 
> 
> اعرض نفسك على طبيب مختص ممكن يحدد حالتك ويلخص بالتالي
> 
> 1))نظام غذائي خالي من السموم 
> 2))كميات رئيسيه من مختلف الفيتامينات 
> 3))علاج هرموني
> ...


اشكر الانسة باريسيا 

على طريقة العلاج 
وان شاء الله اليوم رايح اشوف دكتور 

ورايح اجيب فيتامينات مشكلة

----------


## mylife079

سلامتك ابو ليث مشكور

----------

